# External shower



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Goes any one have an external shower? Are they easy to fit? Do external showers provide hot and cold water? Would I be better to get it done as a factory fit?

I use the shower in the van, and Oscar uses his solar shower. Problem with that is water capacity. 

In emergency, I have showered Oscar in the van - but water seemed to go everywhere except where it should. 

Russell


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Russell,

We have an external shower in the autotrail cheyenne, it is fitted in the large external locker at the back ( under the bed) and has hot and cold water to it, we haven't had to use it yet, in our old wendy house we had a couple of very muddy dogs to clean before they got back inside, and managed to wash them off by putting the shower out of the loo window to clean them. Worked as a cold hose to cool the kids down in the new forest after a long hike too :wink: 

The hose in the Cheyenne isn't fitted all the time and is connected using a bayonet type fitting when we need to use it.

If just for Oscar, maybe an extra solar shower, one for washing and one for rinsing???

Tina


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell

We do not have an external shower but we have a very long shower hose with a trigger spray head. I love to surf and if I come out of the sea and want to wash myself and the wet suit I get the shower head passed out through the toilet window and shower off outside... when we had a dog we washed her off in the same way. I have also showered outside to save drying the shower curtains and toilet but you have to be careful that you are all alone :lol: 

mike


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell

We had an outside shower on the Starblazer and it was brilliant for washing dogs and me washing me hair :lol: was hot and cold and if you have a swiming cosey on you can have an outside swill when coming off the beach. I am really going to miss not having one on the Coral  might try Mikes suggestion though if the hose will reach would be ok if you have someone inside to turn it off.


Jacquie


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> ok if you have someone inside to turn it off.
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie

That's where the trigger shower head comes in... set the flow and control it from outside with the trigger on the spray head... If you want to fit a trigger head they can be found for about £10 at shows and good accessory places

mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We have one on the pilote - pretty basic unit, cold only, and works on a bayonet - plug in the unit & it pumps out (as long as the pump is switched on) we've used it when coming off the beach etc, and for washng off dirty boots, but have to remember to get the shower head / pipe out of the locker!


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Russell & Oscar
Had an outside shower in last caravan and it was brilliant for washing my dog off (sadly she's no longer with us)-had both hot and cold on mixer tap -so you had to watch the temperature
Having one in new motorhome-so I can wash off wetsuit after sailing


Leapy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Out side shower*

Hi

Well having read the above, I am sold on the idea. I shall politely ask Swift to incorporate on into the van.

Polite - to Swift - oh no! But I will!

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Leapy said:


> Hi Russell & Oscar
> Had an outside shower in last caravan and it was brilliant for washing my dog off (sadly she's no longer with us)-had both hot and cold on mixer tap -so you had to watch the temperature
> Having one in new motorhome-so I can wash off wetsuit after sailing
> 
> Leapy


Hi Russell,

We were the same as Leapy.

We also used our external shower to wash all the dishes after BBQ'ing and dining outside, especially if on a CL.

Not got one on the MH though.


----------



## slamdunk69 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Russell
We've just bought both external shower and BBQ gas fittings from Bullfinch www.bullfinch-gas.co.uk both are very neat fittings, take up very little space internally and externally match each other well.
Haven't had them fitted yet (next week) but will keep you posted as to how well they perform. Both have removable bayonet type fittings to stop passers-by turning them on and emptying the tank or cylinder.
They we're reviewed in the March 2007 MMM magazine if you have it.

Oh, and if you the look of like them, they cost us £72 for the two, including VAT and delivery buying direct from Bullfinch - much cheaper than our local supplier!

All the best
Dunk


----------



## slamdunk69 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi All
We've just returned from a couple of weeks touring wales and then southwest, and despite the bad weather we made the best of it all and had a great time.
Even with all the rain we managed a BBQ several times and our new Bullfinch external gas fitting performed excellently. I can thoroughly recommend it - in combination with a Cadac it was spot on.
I can also recommend the external shower fitting, ideal for washing down the dog/surfboard after a day on the beach or a muddy walk. 
cheers
Dunk


----------

